# Remington 700 .223 sps



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

I just bought a 700 sps in .223 does anyone have a suggestion for a round that won't ruin a pelt? Or because it is a smaller caliber will I have less pelt damage to begin with?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

55 vmax.

OH btw......we like pics


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd definitely stick with a bullet that is made for predators (like the V-Max or a Nosler Ballistic tip)


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

v max work great but cost alot. with a .223 the guys i run dogs with we all use just fmj tipped bullets american eagle brand or pmc. if its legel there. we never have problems with them ruining the hides. if fmj aren't legel then go with v-max or other bullets designed for coyotes.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have used the 55gr V-Maxin .223 and .22-250 with good results. Although they are not too fur friendly on ground hogs.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering what one does with groundhog fur taken with friendly bullets.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

My grandpa says that a .22-250 turns the groundhogs inside out. He shoots them from the can too. Lol


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you looking for a load recipe or factory ammo? For factory ammo, we've had good experience with Fiocchi Extrema 40 gr. They are 3650 fps at the muzzle and the bullet is a Hornady V-Max, also available in 50 gr. You can get a box of 50(!) for in the low $20's if you can find them in stock. It's reloadable brass and seems quite accurate, at least for hunting.


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd go with fmj's, cheaper. Better have good shot placement, sometimes you may have to track that sucker a ways.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Better off with a hunting bullet. We have had this conversation many times since I joined. FMJ's are for war. Better a quick humane death, than a slow painful death. We as outdoorsmen owe the animals we pursue that.


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

Let's hope your a good enough shot. You can drop a coyote with an fmj dead in his tracks.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I am a good shot. There is too many variables to warrant me using FMJ's.


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you harvest pelts?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Yes. I won't use FMJ's except for target shooting.


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

I personally have a remington 700 sps, 22-250. I've used v max, and partially jacketed soft points.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

FMJ's are for shooting cans, targets, paper, and people in wartime. I never use FMJ for hunting. I consider it unethical to take a chance of wounding an animal and have it die slowly. V-max's, Blitzkings, Ballistic Tips, Varmagedon's will leave a nice entry hole and no exit, the bullet will explode inside the animal and put it down. With the wide selection of varmint style bullets available today, there is no excuse not to use them. FMJ's are designed to go completely through, albeit, not necessarily on a straight course. They are designed to wound as per the Geneva Convention. Why anyone would even consider wounding an animal is beyond me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said JT ! Have Respect for the animal you are hunting by making a quick clean kill.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

I have never hunted with fmj's. People do though. To me it's no worse than bow hunting.


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

I have never hunted with fmj's. People do though. To me it's no worse than bow hunting. The whole point of this thread was which round will cause less pelt damage. It's six one way half a dozen the other. Tons of variables go into play. Range, angle, but I don't think it's unethical to use fmj's. If you are a good shot you can drop anything with a well placed shot. Typically a coyote is called in and 80% of the time the shot is within 100 yards. Easy shot. Never in my life have I had to track anything after a shot. I have dropped 1 with a .17 hmr.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You have more faith in mil-surplus ammo than I. I've never found any that would punch nice neat one hole five shot groups at 80 yards. But in my own opinion, a fragmentable bullet would cause far less pelt damage than the FMJ. One hole in and explodes inside vs. a hole in and a hole out. So is it to be, one shot one hole or one shot two holes?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great advice as usual JT.


----------

